# my closet...



## kcl5287 (Oct 3, 2007)

im planning to build an ebb and flow system in my closet. my closet is kind of weird because it has a smaller closet (what i guess is called a 'shotgun' closet) inside of it. inside my closet, from the doorway of the shotgun closet to the wall, is just at 6 feet long by a little over 2 feet wide.

one of my ideas was to keep that space as the main grow area and have the inside shotgun closet space to keep the mothers and clones area. the demensions of it are 23in x 27in. perhaps that isnt enough room? if not i was planning on growing shrooms there. :hubba:

another idea was to remove the shotgun closet door and use the combined closet space. then i would have a legnth of 10ft long by 2ft wide. i thought with that much room i could even divide the space in half and have a vegetative section and a flowering section of the closet. not sure if this is a smart idea or not.

i want to support as big of a harvest possible for the amount of space in this closet (who wouldnt?). 

i had been reading through stoney bud's ebb and flow system and other systems thelike. but since i dont have a lot of width in my closet i was curious about somehow doing one very large (like the length of my closet large?) growing tub and one large reservior underneath? if i were to pull something like that off how many plants could i get if i were to grow them to harvest at about 2.5ft to 3ft? perhaps the idea of a huge *** tub like that is silly? lol. 

sorry if a lot of this came off as newbish. this will be my first grow (and definately my first hydroponic grow) and i want to keep my problems to a minimum! your 2cents and suggestions mean a lot to me! 

thanks in advance!


----------



## Mutt (Oct 3, 2007)

here is a nice lil how to. Mr. Green: I grow Chronic
He set up an ebb n flo with rez underneath. might give you an idea or two.
LINK
(you'll need real player and hi-spead...it's an hour and 1/2 flick)


----------



## kcl5287 (Oct 3, 2007)

that was the video that got me wanting to make the separate grow sections (vegetative/flowering). he had like a state of perpetual harvest going with his system. i'm not too fond of the drip system though. ebb and flow just makes more sense.


----------



## md.apothecary (Oct 10, 2007)

Mr. Green's grow DVD is what got me started with MJ grows... absolutely fascinating. 


Wish I had a closet like that!


----------



## Growdude (Oct 10, 2007)

Hello KCL,
I have a very similar closet setup, its 2'x6' and the other is 28"x24"
I use the smaller one to vegg and hold a mom plant and flower in the larger one.
Ive had 8 plants growing over 5 feet tall or right now I have 3 plants bushed out more.
Check out my present or past grow journals, but I use waterfarm drip systems.
Ive harvested over 700 grams out of that space before in my last grow journal.


----------



## kcl5287 (Oct 18, 2007)

sorry for the late reply!

thank you for your reply growdude. im definately taking a look at your journal. as for that smaller closet space i really think keeping it as a mother/clones room is best.


----------

